# The beginning is often the hardest...



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

This a link to an article about digital room correction and Dirac Research but it also tells how the beginning has not been easy:
http://www.residentialsystems.com/audio/0009/the-perfect-room/87916

 Flavio


----------

